# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Ηχοσυστήματα στοκ απο κατάστημα που έκλεισε.

## kodaxis.gr

Πωλούνται προϊόντα ήχου απο κατάστημα που έκλεισε στην Λάρισα.
Τηλ. 6985 824301 Κώστας Κονταξής
IMG_1012.jpgIMG_1016.jpgIMG_1021.jpgIMG_1022.jpgIMG_1023.jpgIMG_1027.jpg

----------

